# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Vé tàu - Ve tau

## thietht

*Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu áp dụng theo địa danh:*
(Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khởi hành từ Hà nội và ngược lại)

>> *Mua vé tàu ở đâu?* 

*1. Bảng Giá vé và giờ tàu Hỏa Tuyến Hà nội - Lào Cai - Sapa - Hà nội*

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Lào Cai  

- Tuyến Lào Cai - Hà Nội

*2. Bảng Giá tàu Hỏa Tuyến Thống Nhất Hà nội - Sài gòn - Hà nội*

*2.1.Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực phía Bắc từ Phủ lý đến Thanh Hóa*

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Phủ Lý

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Nam Định

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Ninh Bình

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Bỉm Sơn

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Thanh Hóa


*2.2.Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực miền Trung từ Huế đến Tam Kỳ*

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Huế

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Lăng Cô

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Tam Kỳ

*2.3.Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực miền Trung từ Núi Thành đến Nha Trang*

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Núi Thành

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Quảng Ngãi

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Tuy Hòa

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Nha Trang


*2.4.Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực miền Nam từ Tháp Chàm đến Biên Hòa*

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Tháp Chàm

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Biên Hòa

- Tuyến Hà Nội - Sài Gòn

*3. Bảng Giá vé và giờ tàu Hỏa Tuyến Thống Nhất Sài gòn - Hà nội - Sài gòn*

*3.1. Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực phía Nam từ Sài gòn đến Tháp Chàm*

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Hà Nội

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Biên Hòa

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Tháp Chàm

*3.2. Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực miền Trung từ Nha Trang đến Núi Thành*

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Nha Trang

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Tuy Hòa

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Quảng Ngãi

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Núi Thành

*3.3.Bảng giá vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực miền Trung từ Tam Kỳ đến Huế*

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Tam Kỳ 

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Đà Nẵng

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Lăng Cô

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Huế


*3.4.Bảng giờ vé và giờ tàu tuyến khu vực phía Bắc từ Thanh Hóa đến Phủ lý*

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Thanh Hóa

- Tuyến Sài Gòn - Ninh Bình

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp giá, giờ tàu chạy

----------

